# Recommended stores to buy 60 reef gallon tank and all equipment?



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all,

I have had a 20 gallon reef tank with easy to raise corals for about 7 or 8 years. The coral have finally over grown the tank and I am looking to invest in a new system. All new lights, sump, skimmer, etc. and a tank of about 60 gallons with a stand.

Any recommendations of which stores to go visit? I live up in Midland but would drive down to Barrie or more likely Toronto for this. 

Any suggestions as to which stores would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## geonut (Jun 24, 2012)

Midland said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had a 20 gallon reef tank with easy to raise corals for about 7 or 8 years. The coral have finally over grown the tank and I am looking to invest in a new system. All new lights, sump, skimmer, etc. and a tank of about 60 gallons with a stand.
> 
> ...


Miracles in Orangeville. Best glass thickness and reliability. Still using one I bought from them 16 years ago, with no problems. They will deliver.


----------



## emurton (12 mo ago)

Thanks. I actually managed to get a used one from a family member, with stand for free. I am in the process of cycling it now. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------

